# Canada day.



## dirtyfacedan (Jul 1, 2009)

It's Canada day today on the first of July, so be sure to get out there and ride one of our fine federal built grainers.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jul 1, 2009)

ehh
happy canada day bro
definitely drinkin a pint or 3 tonight.
cheers


----------

